# Best Megaminx



## Kickflip1993 (May 21, 2009)

What do you think is the best Megaminx to get?

I have an MF8 one, that fits perfectly to my cubing style.
But i want to try something else.


----------



## hr.mohr (May 21, 2009)

The average WR are done using a Mefferts and the single record on a chinaminx. If you don't like the clicks on the chinaminx then Mefferts seems like the one to get.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 21, 2009)

but *where* is the great question


----------



## TMOY (May 21, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> The average WR are done using a Mefferts and the single record on a chinaminx. If you don't like the clicks on the chinaminx then Mefferts seems like the one to get.


And if you don't like a megaminx which sucks hard unless you mod it then the chinaminx is the one to get


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 21, 2009)

I modded my mf8 minx so it is unpoppable (almost, like the cube4you diy)

so i would mod every minx i would get


----------



## Vulosity (May 21, 2009)

PVC megaminxs are very smooth, but they pop occasionally. The pieces look identical to Mefferts, so it's probably a clone. I think you should try this megaminx.


----------



## hr.mohr (May 22, 2009)

TMOY said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > The average WR are done using a Mefferts and the single record on a chinaminx. If you don't like the clicks on the chinaminx then Mefferts seems like the one to get.
> ...



That's true 

You would have to spend a lot of time to get a Mefferts any good. But it's worth it.


----------



## GIULIANO0419 (Jun 5, 2009)

for me it is better to use mf8 megaminx.it is almost like mefferts.the mefferts one is easy to loose thread.difficult to maintain its tension.i have many friends that have broken mefferts.


----------



## andyt1992 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> ...fits perfectly to my cubing style...



if its perfect why change? you cant get better than perfect. can you?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 5, 2009)

TMOY said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > The average WR are done using a Mefferts and the single record on a chinaminx. If you don't like the clicks on the chinaminx then Mefferts seems like the one to get.
> ...



It takes a lot less time to mod a Meffert's than it does to sufficiently break in a chinaminx though.


----------



## chikenlad (Jul 16, 2009)

A well broken in chinaminx can be very good. you can mod it to reduce the loud click you hear every time you turn it but it will still lock into place (personally i like the fact that it locks in to place).


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

Supernova's FTW.

I love mine.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2009)

chikenlad said:


> A well broken in chinaminx can be very good. you can mod it to reduce the loud click you hear every time you turn it but it will still lock into place (personally i like the fact that it locks in to place).



I hate my chinaminx. I am stunned that the single is by it.

EDITerhaps im mistaken, my minx was around 8 dollars, has thing tiles and hollow pieces. You cant fix the tension, and it clicks. When the tiles are removed, you can see the inside of the pieces. The core is a ball and its very very very horrible. >.< Does that sound like the chinaminx?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a $7 minx from C4U and it is bad. But Laetitia Lemoine who has a similar one says that it is brilliant


----------



## V-te (Jul 16, 2009)

Well My Mf8 is probably the best one I'll ever have, and the only one. I have 2 weeks of heavy breaking in, A mod that I found on youtube and some lubing and I can tell you it is just how I dreamt a minx should be. =)


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 16, 2009)

I like my PVC minx


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> chikenlad said:
> 
> 
> > A well broken in chinaminx can be very good. you can mod it to reduce the loud click you hear every time you turn it but it will still lock into place (personally i like the fact that it locks in to place).
> ...



It sounds similar, except that mine was just 5 dollars instead of 8 dollars (prior to shipping), and it's not very very very horrible. In fact, it's pretty good. It was very very very horrible the day I got it, but that changed quickly after using it. Just using it will break it in and make it nice, but if you want to get there quicker, sand down all the bumps on the corner pieces about halfway. (Not all the way so it won't click at all - just halfway.) Then it will break in really quickly.

The thing I hate most about it now is that the tiles still occasionally come off during a solve. That's why I'd prefer stickers to tiles.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never tried a hungarian supernova but I really want to.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 22, 2011)

I know that I'm bumping a 2 year old thread(go go google search function!!), but I think this is a legit question; Is this the best megaminx?


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 22, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> I know that I'm bumping a 2 year old thread(go go google search function!!), but I think this is a legit question; Is this the best megaminx?



If you ask me, YES!


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 22, 2011)

when you talk about those modifications you have to do to de mefferts you are talking about what pochmann explains on his webpage right?


----------



## Carrot (Oct 22, 2011)

hr.mohr said:


> You would have to spend a lot of time to get a Mefferts any good. But it's worth it.


 
Lies!

on topic: I voted Meffert minx.


----------

